# Whitish Film On Two Of My Red Bellies



## bigbaddog (May 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have two red bellies that are breathing heavy, and have whitish film on them. I have been doing weekly water changes. The rest of the RB's are fine except for these two? They have had this condition for a few weeks now... seems like they are getting worse. I have treated them with Pimafix, and melafix, salt and weekly water changes. It doesn't seem to help at all. Do I need to quarantine these two? Water params are normal... so it's not the water. I did at one point have an ammonia spike. It was when I moved these RB's into the bigger tank. One died from the spike but the rest were fine... these two got sick right after and have been like this for the last 3 to 4 weeks.

Also a few of my other RB's have dime and quarter size black spots, otw they seem to be healthy. Do I need to worry about their black spots? I can't seem to take a picture of the healthy fish as they move around way too much. I am going to keep on trying. I am however posting the pics of my two sick RB's.

Please help!

Thanks,


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What are your water parameters ?
What are you feeding them ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like possily some fungus mainly on the dorsal fins and possibly some ammonia burn on the fishs' sides.

Post your water perameters and do a 40-50% water change with dechlorinated water of the correct temperature


----------



## bigbaddog (May 27, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Looks like possily some fungus mainly on the dorsal fins and possibly some ammonia burn on the fishs' sides.
> 
> Post your water perameters and do a 40-50% water change with dechlorinated water of the correct temperature


Sorry guys... I had to work two 18 hr shifts. Just got off. I will post the water params in the morning and do a 40 to 50% water change. I am already using aquarium salt. I also have melafix and pimafix should I used that too or just do a 50% water change and salt?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Without Param's it's more of a shot in the dark. 
And usually its all of them that get Ammonia burn , and same with fungus at the same time. or with the fungus very close after that.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Off Topic but what type of plants are in the pics?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it's just a fake plant.


----------



## bigbaddog (May 27, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Without Param's it's more of a shot in the dark.
> And usually its all of them that get Ammonia burn , and same with fungus at the same time. or with the fungus very close after that.


Hi,

Here are the params:

PH 7.0
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0
KH 180PPM
GH 300PPM

Thanks,


----------

